

Tablets Suck - Why You Might Want To Avoid Buying A Tablet - manuellemos
http://enterprisefeatures.com/2011/08/why-you-might-want-to-avoid-buying-a-tablet/

======
mikhailx
A great deal of these points are things that my parents, who love (and stole
my) iPad really don't care about. All they want to do is watch videos, read
emails, news, and play games without having to type, click, get spammed, catch
viruses, and a bunch of other things that we're used to but is horrible user
experience.

~~~
manuellemos
Right, but I suspect that your parents do not watch multi-hour movies holding
the tablet in their hands. You can do that with notebook or even hybrid
notebook/tablet as the device screen stands up vertically by itself, so you do
not have to hold it.

